# 2003 Yamaha RX1-ER Snowmobile



## bosshogg (May 20, 2008)

2003 Yamaha RX1-ER. 1000CC 4-Stroke

My wife is mean. She is making me sell my sled. Perfect, babied, loaded. Performance package includes dual skegs, oversized steering arm, Olin adjustable gas shock rearend, fully picked, all luggage and cover. $3300 or b. o. Witch. Email me (boss@bosshogg.biz) for details.


----------

